# 3 Ugly Stik Line Counter Rods. 8'6" MH



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 3 Ugly Stik Line Counter Rods for sale. 8'6" MH Rated for 12-30lb line. I bought them for striper fishing and used them once. Sold my boat and don't need them anymore. They sell for $50.00 new. Great condition. Prefer to sell all three together but may separate. Linden/Fayetteville area. Asking $80 for all three.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention they are 2 piece so they can be shipped. $10 your dime


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

No longer available. Please close thread.


----------

